# Union Transport



## charleymn (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi there is there anybody that served with Union Transport in their time at sea, I was with them for several years and still remember a lot of the Captains and Mates, be nice to have a chat about things, cheers Charlie Hawkes.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Hallo Charlie. I recognise your name, but don't think we ever met. I was with U.T. for a time and also with a Woolwich company where you may have been. I seem to remember Steve Danton remarking on your elegant hand writing. I'm not being facetious. I just seem to remember insignificant details.


----------



## Rob Pithers (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Charlie,
I sailed in the Saturn, Pluto and Diamond as Mate in 1983.
The skipper in Diamond was a German called Albert, who certainly had his own way of doing things. 
Rob


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

charleymn said:


> Hi there is there anybody that served with Union Transport in their time at sea, I was with them for several years and still remember a lot of the Captains and Mates, be nice to have a chat about things, cheers Charlie Hawkes.


Looking for Alistair Chrighton beleive he was a cptn withunion









Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------

